# Wii Party.



## -Aaron (May 7, 2010)

http://ca.kotaku.com/5533314/nintendos-next-big-game-is-wii-party


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2010)

Looks pretty meh.


----------



## Yokie (May 7, 2010)

It could be fun, I mean WiiSports Resort was really fun.


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 7, 2010)

Mario Party with Miis. Nothing new and amazing.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 7, 2010)

Damn, you beat me to it! Anyway, I'm excited. Of course it's nothing as big as Super Mario Galaxy 2 or Zelda Wii, but I've enjoyed all of the Wii series games, and I doubt this one will be an exception.


----------



## Thunder (May 7, 2010)

MisterNeedleMouse said:
			
		

> Mario Party with Miis. Nothing new and amazing.


That's what i saw when i first glanced at it, lol. Not really anything i'm excited to see, but we'll see how it turns out.

Speaking of Party games, they should make a Mario Party collection, add the best mini-games, the best boards, etc.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 7, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> MisterNeedleMouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if it was WiiWare, that would be awesome.


----------



## Wish (May 7, 2010)

Looks mehh. :S


----------



## Nic (May 7, 2010)

Looks cool bad!


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 7, 2010)

Keep in mind people this is for casuals.
Don't complain either.
We have Mario, Zelda, and Metroid all in one year.


----------



## David (May 7, 2010)

rofl. it looks like a mario party rip off with miis. lol, i laughed hard at the first pic.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 7, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> rofl. it looks like a mario party rip off with miis. lol, i laughed hard at the first pic.


How can you rip off your own game?


----------



## Matfox (May 7, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Looks pretty meh.


that sums up the wii pretty nicely


----------



## Wish (May 7, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> rofl. it looks like a mario party rip off with miis. lol, i laughed hard at the first pic.


lmfao. xD
@Fox: That's not true. Pretty much all the games are crap, but there are some great games on wii. :S Twilight Princess, Metroid Prime, Super Mario Galaxy, Brawl, etc.


----------



## David (May 7, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same thoughts here @first part.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 7, 2010)

Looks good for casual gamers, not for me though.


----------



## Wish (May 7, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh, I was laughing at you for saying "Its a mario party rip-off" *Pokes Peters post*


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 7, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My post: That poke tickled!


----------



## Wish (May 7, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*pokes with a stick* ;D


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 7, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My post: FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Wish (May 7, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o_o *Runs away with your candy*


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 7, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My post: *glare*


----------



## Wish (May 7, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*slaps*


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 7, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My post: *falls unconscious*

SEE WHAT YOU DID SAKURA? SEE WHAT YOU DID?!


----------



## hockeydudejr (May 8, 2010)

Hmmm. looks good for the small children


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 8, 2010)

Looks pretty cool! It should be wifi that would make it more epic


----------



## [Nook] (May 8, 2010)

A sequel to Wii Play that resembles Mario Party? Meh, but I'll probably get it.

@Jrrj
That would be an awesome idea. I've longed to play Mario Party with a real human since I got the first one. No one would play with me....but when this game comes out all my dreams will come true!


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 8, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 8 2010, 11:51:39 PM]A sequel to Wii Play that resembles Mario Party? Meh, but I'll probably get it.


Exactly.

Well, I might wait until it is cheap though.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2010)

There's a good reason why I'm so excited about this game. At first, you may just think "oh, great, _another_ party game for Wii...", but there's something different about this one. It's not just another badly developed third party shovelware game, it's a quality Nintendo developed game. There haven't been any Nintendo developed party games on Wii yet, so we haven't seen the true potential of a great party game. Yes, there's Mario Party 8, but that's developed by Hudson, not Nintendo, and the Mario Party franchise has been running pretty dry with the last few installments, anyway. I really believe that Wii Party will be a great, quality party game that anyone can enjoy, whether you call yourself "hardcore" or "casual".


----------



## Mr. L (May 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> There's a good reason why I'm so excited about this game. At first, you may just think "oh, great, _another_ party game for Wii...", but there's something different about this one. It's not just another badly developed third party shovelware game, it's a quality Nintendo developed game. There haven't been any Nintendo developed party games on Wii yet, so we haven't seen the true potential of a great party game. Yes, there's Mario Party 8, but that's developed by Hudson, not Nintendo, and the Mario Party franchise has been running pretty dry with the last few installments, anyway. I really believe that Wii Party will be a great, quality party game that anyone can enjoy, whether you call yourself "hardcore" or "casual".


Wii Party for hardcore gamers? I lol'd.


----------



## Wish (May 9, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


icwatididthar


----------



## Yokie (May 9, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not you.  T_T


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> There's a good reason why I'm so excited about this game. At first, you may just think "oh, great, _another_ party game for Wii...", but there's something different about this one. It's not just another badly developed third party shovelware game, *it's a quality Nintendo developed game.* There haven't been any Nintendo developed party games on Wii yet, so we haven't seen the true potential of a great party game. Yes, there's Mario Party 8, but that's developed by Hudson, not Nintendo, and the Mario Party franchise has been running pretty dry with the last few installments, anyway. I really believe that Wii Party will be a great, quality party game that anyone can enjoy, whether you call yourself "hardcore" or "casual".


How do you know this? All you've seen are a handful of screenshots. Just because it's developed by Nintendo doesn't mean it's automatically 10/10 GOTY material. Wii Play was mediocre at best (although I shouldn't have expected much more, since I only purchased it for the bundled Wii Remote) and each game probably has an online flash game equivalent that's just as "good" if not better.

I don't believe players looking for a "hardcore" experience will get much out of this. I'm going to hazard a guess and say it'll be a watered down Mario Party with the inclusion of Miis. It's really a shame that Mario Party 8 didn't sell particularly well, yet this game will probably sell by the boatload. Ah well, Mario Party's glory days are long gone.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It may not be a "hardcore" game, but there's no reason why "hardcore" gamers can't enjoy it.


----------



## Elliot (May 9, 2010)

Looks pretty meh.


----------



## Nic (May 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About 75% of the hardcore gamers will turn this game down not even playing it.


----------



## [Nook] (May 9, 2010)

Well, it _could_ appeal to the "hardcore" group of gamers. I mean, in the Mario Party series, there _are_ some violent games. I remember one minigame where you try to brawl the other players off the platform.


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 9 2010, 02:04:56 PM]Well, it _could_ appeal to the "hardcore" group of gamers. I mean, in the Mario Party series, there _are_ some violent games. I remember one minigame where you try to brawl the other players off the platform.


Violence doesn't mean it appeals to hardcore gamers.


----------



## [Nook] (May 9, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then explain to me what "hardcore" means.


----------



## «Jack» (May 9, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 9 2010, 02:08:02 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not buying shovelware. 

And the game looks terribad.


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 9 2010, 02:08:02 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, what's with the quotes? =p It's hardcore and casual.

Hardcore gamers are gamers that want games that last a while and provide at least a little challenge. For example lots of hardcore gamers love Mario or Sonic which have no violence.

In general they just don't like games that they perceive as too easy or not very engrossing. They tend to call these games that fit in this category as "shovelware." These kind of games appeal to casual gamers though as they don't have to play for too long and aren't very challenging.

In other words, hardcore gamers want more bang for their buck.


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 9, 2010)

It's kind of hard to define those words, since they're tossed around so much these days, but i'll give it a shot.

An example of a casual game: Wii Sports (Easy to pick up and play, kind of shallow.)
An example of a hardcore game: Demon's Souls (Punishingly difficult, no hand-holding.)

Defining people as casual and hardcore is a different matter entirely.


----------



## [Nook] (May 9, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're saying Mario and Sonic have no violence? Mario and Sonic games have TONS of violence. They're killing at least 10 creatures every level. You say that killing things isn't violent. Pressing a button so that a mutated turtle can fall into lava is violent. Throwing fire at creatures is violent. Please explain to me why Mario and Sonic games are not violent.


----------



## «Jack» (May 9, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 9 2010, 02:19:14 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That joke got old during the Stone Age.


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (May 9, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 9 2010, 02:19:14 PM]Mario and Sonic games have TONS of violence. They're killing at least 10 creatures every level. You say that killing things isn't violent. Pressing a button so that a mutated turtle can fall into lava is violent. Throwing fire at creatures is violent. Please explain to me why Mario and Sonic games are not violent.


It's not graphic violence. Mario and Sonic games don't have blood and gore.

Sure, it's violent if you fill in the details in your head, like the sound of the Goomba's bones crunching and cracking as Mario's weight flattens them into a messy pulp. But who does that?


----------



## Ciaran (May 9, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 9 2010, 02:19:14 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hardcore gamers also like animal crossing... (well, up until city folk)


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it's not shovelware. >_>

It may not appeal to you, but that doesn't mean it's bad. >_>


----------



## bobaloochi (May 9, 2010)

MisterNeedleMouse said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait... people DON'T do that? It feels so much more satisfying.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2010)

By the way, to everyone who uses the example of "smashing a Goomba's spine and crushing its bones", I have news for you; Goombas don't have spines or bones. They're just...squishy, like mushrooms. XD


----------



## Nic (May 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> By the way, to everyone who uses the example of "smashing a Goomba's spine and crushing its bones", I have news for you; Goombas don't have spines or bones. They're just...squishy, like mushrooms. XD


To be specific they are based on shiitake mushrooms.  Also where in the heck did you get the information they don't have a spine and bones?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're based on mushrooms; mushrooms don't have bones, do they? Of course, it's not like they actually _are_ mushrooms, but common sense leads you to the assumption that they're like jellyfish or worms, having no bones. Besides, you don't hear a "CRUNCH" when you step on them, do you? No, they just kinda...*poof*.


----------



## Nic (May 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it is sound effects when it *poofs*.  You probably stepped on to many mushrooms in your life and everytime you step on them you think of Mario.


----------



## Ciaran (May 9, 2010)

HEY GUYS WE SHOULD STOP ARGUING COS THAT SEEMS TO BE ALL WE DO AND ITS NOT NICE M'KAY?


----------



## Pear (May 9, 2010)

Looks like shovelware to me, basically a reskinned Mario Party.


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> By the way, to everyone who uses the example of "smashing a Goomba's spine and crushing its bones", I have news for you; Goombas don't have spines or bones. They're just...squishy, like mushrooms. XD


Well, they're still living creatures that get crushed though, so I don't see how that's relevant. But yeah, no skeletal structure there.

Also I agree with Pear, just a re-skinned Mario Party and Mario Party was never a series I ever cared for.


----------

